# Glasgow



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow by bentegazzavacations









normadesmond









euan_pics


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow City Chambers, seat of local government, opened by Queen Victoria in 1888

by Gavin 
Ritchie


















by bob mct









by df82









by lost in scotland


















by zoulllien









by paddmir









by olly day









by dunk photo









by ramsay2









by baby ben









by sassymills









by stuart robertson









by ben cooper









by monkeyiron









by jase mueller


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow's Mitchell Library, the largest public reference library in Europe

euan_pics









staubo









paperscissors









innoxious









Atlantes and Charyatids on the rear elevation/back door, svenh


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

Fantastic thread. One of my favorite cities. I wish I lived in a city so beautiful and lively. Thanks for posting these. Keep it up, crusty.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Peter! 

The Gallery of Modern Art, originally a mansion of one of the Tobacco Lords
by scott young









by krasnyi fotoprat









by ben cooper









It's a long-standing Glasgow tradition to place a cone on top of the Duke of Wellington's head. This time the horse got it. Twice.
by kezland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum
by honestman28









by potatojunkie









by euan pics









by gawthrop









by biotron









by chrisueh









by billofbryce









by johnmcbride








Salvador Dali's 'Christ of St John of the Cross' ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The third pic is awesome ^^ :applause:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Christos! Glad you are enjoying the pics (and I'm not wasting my time :lol


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

The Peoples Palace and Winter Gardens, situated on Glasgow Green (the oldest public park in Europe - see bottom of page 1)

The People's Palace is Glasgow's social history museum and a chance to see the story of the people and city of Glasgow from 1750 to the present.

You can see paintings, prints and photographs displayed alongside a wealth of historic artefacts, film and computer interactives.

There is: dancing and holidaying; home life during the Second World War; and a trip to the steamie to get the clothes washed. Visit the 'single end' and discover how a family lived in this typical one-room Glasgow tenement family home of the 1930s. See the amazing banana boots worn by Billy Connolly on stage in the 1970s. Have a look at the Glassford family portrait and find out the history of this painting of a tobacco lord and his family and why one figure was painted out. Discover the political history of the city through some of the superb and unique banners on display.

On the top floor is the Glasgow history painting series made by artist Ken Currie in 1987. The series commemorates the massacre of the Calton Weavers, which marked the birth of the trade union movement and visually presents the political history of working class struggle in the city.

Winter Gardens
Attached to the People's Palace is the Winter Gardens, and elegant Victorian glasshouse where you can relax among the tropical plants and enjoy the café. There is a programme of temporary exhibitions and events throughout the year.

by euan pics









by Gordon Brown









by seorise









by euan pics









by snooch









The grand buildings in the background are the former Templeton Carpet factory, now a business centre. The fountain is the Doulton Fountain, the largest terracota fountain in the world.
by twentyhertz


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Pollok Country Park was once the country seat of the Maxwell family, now completely encircled by the urban spawl of Glasgow, it was donated to the city and has been one of its most cherished parks since. In 2008 it was voted Europe's Best Park. In the Park can be found the Burrel Collection, built in the 1980's to house the largest private art collection ever donated to any municipality in history! Also to be found is Pollok House, the mansion once occupied by the Maxwells, now a museum.

by edowds









by Alex Glass


















by pixelsandpaper









by ross hamill









by gianchy


















by alistair 2008









Also, it has a herd of award winning Highland Cattle 
by paddimir


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

*Glasgow, Cathedral Precinct*
In the north west corner of the city centre is the 13th c Glasgow Cathedral, the oldest of four in the city, perched on its little hill. Dominating it to the immediate north is Glasgow Royal Infirmary, where Lister developed antisepsis. To the east, and separated by Wishart St on the site of the (now culverted) Molendinar Burn, is Glasgow Necropolis, the first of four Necropoli in the city. The industrial looking site is that of Tennents Caledonian Brewery, brewing on the same spot since the 1770s, and having a presence in Glasgow since the early 16th c. Also in the image is the Saint Mungo Museum of Religious Life and Art (the only such museum in the world) and Strathclyde University's Barony Halls, a former church where they now hold their graduation ceremonies. The multis to the west of the brewery are the Ladywell blocks and are built on the site of Duke St Prison










by mike138









by 1000wordsbydavis









by enrico webers









by therealdiye









by gavin ritchie









by john mcbride









by alistair2008


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by TFDuesing









by cybergibbons









by alisdair









by gmacintyre









by Read Julia









by Ben Cooper









by kentigern









by ben mathews









by nicolas valentin









by therunDMC13









by euan pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice once again


crusty_bint said:


> Thanks Christos! Glad you are enjoying the pics (and I'm not wasting my time :lol



Really= your pics are awesome


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice city. Next time I visit London, I'll be sure to set a few days apart for a tour of Glasgow.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by anotherview









by wider world









by Krasnyi Fotoapparat









by bobbyneng









by Krasnyi Fotoapparat









by anotherview









by Alan Gourlay









by Dave A C









by Alan Gourlay









by Gavin Ritchie









by FutureGlasgow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

crusty_bint said:


> Thanks Christos! Glad you are enjoying the pics (and I'm not wasting my time :lol


Of course not! You have done a great work


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Awesome work, Crusty.

Epic, in fact! Might stick a few of my own on later


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures, great city and i love Burrell Collection.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Davey, would be great to see some of your images here - I've refrained from ripping your account in the hope you would 

More Gl'ow...
by world of jan









by wider world









by jmmuggianu









by sea pigeon









by rob lightbody









by alistair2008


















by slunce2









by wookiesnort









by kentigern









by Willie Chen 生活部落格


















by david hamilton









by innoxious









by flatfoot471









by gregorsands









by flatfoot471


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful city you have there.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Every picture is amazing! Beautiful city!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the fantastic comments - you are all Gentlemen/Ladies and Scholars 

Glasgow from the Fereneze Hills to the SW of the city


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Majestic, urban and beatiful city!


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Alright then Crusty, since you've twisted my leg, haha . A couple of night/dusk shots:

David O'Hare



















































































Will post a few more in a bit


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome glasgow


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Great stuff Dave! Mo', mo', more!! 

Suomi and 6-6-6, thanks for the comments!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful the interaction between urban and rural areas!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Excelent pics kay: more please


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Pegasus, I'll put together a spread showing more of the rural/urban interaction 

Christos, a pleasure as always - for you sir:

*The Clyde made Glasgow, and Glasgow made the Clyde.
*
by ben cooper









by jdw









by stanton imaging









by graemebird









by mrs neil









by michael gallacher









by bobbyneg









by euan_pics









by innoxious









by mr phillip









by mr phillip









by electric sprout









by alan gourlay









by scott.w.ramsay









by ccgd









by ccgd









by scott young









by throbber85









*Clydebank Titan Crane*, by Andy Allan



























by Euan Pics









*Dumbarton Castle*, ancient citadel of the Kingdom of Strathclyde, by bramblevines









by islandboy









*Ailsa Craig*, by atomicjeep









by derekmac


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by filippos









by scott young









by john mcbride









by bob the lomond









by innoxious









by rob lightbody









by Willie Chen 生活部落格









by seapigeon









by andy allan









by pamela macfarlane









*But* its not all fun and _sunshine_... some serious work going on at the last of the Clyde shipyards
*HMS Daring, by http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]*inactualfact









*HMS Dauntless, by Gavin Ritchie*









*HMS Diamond, by Ben Cooper*









*HMS Dragon, by ianan*









by bilco8


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Beautiful the interaction between urban and rural areas!


for you 

by kenny muir










by john mcbride









by norma desmond


















by seapigeon









by ccgd









by dictybloke









by john mcbride









by dobienet


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

amazing pictures.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Cheers Patachou 

*The Glasgow Tenement*
by babamdogo









by ben cooper









by james at slack









by paul robertson









by scaryman2u









by circa70









by kevinmcc









by rob lightbody









by thephotographyslut









by jamesbrownontheroad









by PhylB









by dseang
















































































































































by Krasnyi Fotoapparat









by midgemackay









by ben cooper









by monkeyiron









by european bob 85









by rob lightbody









the average tenements back court
by rob j n









the tenement close (the communal stairwell)
by bobbneng


















by world of jan









by jamesbrownontheroad









by sftc









by shooz









by crusty_bint


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by bill millen









by j.meunier









by peter gutierrez









by steph's shots









by inisus









by rank bajin









by rank bajin









by rank bajin









by rank bajin









by eNil


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by eNil









by eNil









by eNil









by fraser douglas









by nicmei620









by Tom Clearwood









by Tom Clearwood









by Tom Clearwood









by Tom Clearwood









by Tom Clearwood


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by Tom Clearwood









by Tom Clearwood









by Tom Clearwood









by nellleo









by spodzone









by macgruff









by carleest.denis









by carleest.denis









by carleest.denis









by carleest.denis


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by midge mckay









by rich ford









by Dave Trott









by quickwhitefox86









by Potato Junkie









by phantom of the flicks









by phantom of the flicks









by phantom of the flicks









by phantom of the flicks









by phantom of the flicks









by phantom of the flicks









by phantom of the flicks


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by pixels and paper









by amaliakatherine









by amaliakatherine









by widerworld









by widerworld









by widerworld









by widerworld









by widerworld









by widerworld









by widerworld


----------



## michal a. (Jun 12, 2008)

I like it


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

© David O'Hare









© David O'Hare









© paddimir









© David O'Hare









© paddimir









© paddimir









© Allan Rooney









© Pgcc


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Glasgow has really nice architecture, both modern and ancient! :yes:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Puto 

© smiscandlon









© smiscandlon


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

© Hugh Spicer









© Hugh Spicer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics of Glasgow ^^ very nice


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Cheers Christos! Hope you are well 

Glasgow on Google StreetView


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

More from Google StreetView

Argyle St









Brunswick St









Buchannan St (north)









Buchannan St (south)









Cochrane St









Ingram St









York St









Queen St









Robertson St









Saint Enoch Square (construction work)









West George St (not Kemp St like google says)


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Glasgow is a very beatiful city, but what strikes me is the lack of outdoor cafés and restaurants.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Mr Bricks  Regarding outdoor cafes and restaurants, I think that for a city on the Atlantic coast of Scotland, and the same latitude as Moscow, we don't do too badly 

laura elizabeth









indigo girl









Krasnyi Fotoapparat









David O'Hare









James at Slack









bradman334









saralparker









paul jennings









zoetnet









David O'Hare









zoetnet









mattscat


















photo competition









laura elizabeth









Sir Wilton Shagpile, B.M.K.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates as well ^^


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Christos 

Some more Google SteetView images of Glasgow

Royal Infirmary and Glasgow Cathedral









George St









Cadogan St









Hope St









Ingram St


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Miller St









Montrose St









West George St









Montrose St









Renfield St


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Renfrew St









Robertson St









West Campbell St north from Waterloo St









Waterloo St east from West Campbell St









West Campbell St south from Waterloo St


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Wilson St









West George St









West Campbell St









West Regent St









Nelson Mandela Place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics too ^^ those google photos are awesome :yes:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

crusty_bint said:


> Thanks Mr Bricks  Regarding outdoor cafes and restaurants, I think that for a city on the Atlantic coast of Scotland, and the same latitude as Moscow, we don't do too badly


The climate in Glasgow is hardly similar to the climate of Moscow though is it?

Anyway, great pics of a fantstic city! Nice to see those outdoors cafés as well 

I´ve heard from friends who have been in Glasgow that the nightlife is really good.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Cheers Christos! Google Streetview is amazing!

Mr Bricks, no, thankfully the Gulf Stream affords Scotland a very mild climate for it's latitude! The downside is a lot of rain, but the upside to that is Scotland is so green (Glasgow actually means 'Dear Green Place') and fertile. Glasgow being on the west coast also means we get a little shelter from the cold north sea winds which blow a gale in Edinburgh on the east coast.









Glad you liked the pics, hope you come take some of your own some time


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^I definitely will


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures, beautiful city.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Pollok House, by PixelsAndPaper


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow 

by linguaplanet









by malbdd









by slickr









by bobthelomond









by shuuki









by kmruire









by dolanitout









by silverstar









by gertie du









by johnnybaillie









by ianw81









by billybofh









by lupinehorror









by zed69









by killydoon









by uzbecka









by weirdcrank









by endofcity









by Alan Gourlay









by kmruire


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice set of photos: view of the city, night views are really awesome


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Glasgow is really amazing! I think it's a bit underrated by foreigners.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

Some Art Deco/Moderne from Glasgow

India of Inchinnan, former tyre factory, by SchweDan









by IanMurray









by Ilike









Police Stables, by dakpins









former department store, by frintonpark/robbie









by Traceur Zeno









former cinema, by trawets1









former cinema, by gpainter









former hotel, by seapigeon









former warehouse, by sir wilton shagpile bmk









Oyester Bar, by nearthecastle









Watt Bros, department store, by kaymart33









former bank, now a pub, by architecturalhistorian









former bank, now a pub, by architecturalhistorian









door handle, by the justified sinner









former light bulb factory, by .gareth.









former cinema, by killydoon









offices, by Ben Cooper









former warehouses, by Ben Cooper









former cigarette factory, by dexigner.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed some of the Art Deco buildings ^^ are indeed very nice, like the former hotel :cheers:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice city!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

cheers Christos, and you too Tony :cheers: 

by FutureGlasgow.co.uk


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by lukas


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow and the Clyde

Daring the Clyde, by jackspeakblog1









Squiggley Bridge, by Kit Downey









'Doing a Squiggley', by nearthecastle


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by ChaosXtreme









by bobthelmond









by euanpics


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by PaulCookPhotography


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by Lanvacette









by TorryBattery


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by euan pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice pics from Glasgow city


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Glasgow looks one of the coolest British cities outside London.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pics keep them coming!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Christos, a pleasure as always, thankyou 

Porto, that's very high praise indeed! thankyou! 

The light show images are from 'Burns Illuminated - the story of Robert Burns in sound and light', shown in honour of his 250th anniversary and staged over the last weekend in January. Illumination by Ross Ashton, soundscape by Karen Monid.

by brisinghamen


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by Paul Cook Photography









by bob the lomond









by treevis









old clay pipe factory, by benallison36









by memeplex









Crown Circus, by wider world









biomed, by zedboss









Ashton Lane, by zedboss









St Vincent St, by ikkoskinen









George Sq, by AndyAllen


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by macartneyr


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

From the Glasgow University tower
by janihelle

(click for larger^^)

by janihelle









the tower, by Benjamin Watt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

crusty_bint said:


> Christos, a pleasure as always, thankyou


Welcome @crusty_bint :cheers1:

and this photo is really cool, amazing too:


>


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

always thought so too, Christos! one of my personal faves 

by Paul Cook Photography









by .fergie









by Ramsay









by brightonsnapper









by werewegian









by ericwylie









by jakeybob


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by _skynet


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

The city looks great, but as many other cities there, the buildings look dirty and cities look quite poor. But I like the style.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> The city looks great, but as many other cities there, the buildings look dirty and cities look quite poor. But I like the style.


"The city also has the third largest GDP Per Capita in the UK, after London and Edinburgh." ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

fantastic pics, the architecture is amazing, though they really do need to replace the crummy postwar builds, and the current new builds with a higher quality more befitting of the rest.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

*SimsPlanet*, your post was a bit of a mixed bag lol but thanks none the less! 

*Mekky*, thanks for your post, hope you are well 

*spliffy*, agree 100% about the need to replace the plethora of post-war builds and, thankfully, so does the Planning Authority! There have been countless demolitions and replacements in the city over the past few years which has, unfortunately (some might say), resulted in few new talls being built as there has been a hell of a lot of new floor space created in dozens of <15storey new builds. But that's by-the-by, and cheers for your post 

by _skynet


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice pic as well; those cranes in distance, are u/c buildings?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> The city looks great, but as many other cities there, the buildings look dirty and cities look quite poor. But I like the style.


I've always thought that Glasgow was the one of the major powerhouses of Britain.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

that's the last of the Govan shipyards, Christos, and one of two left in Glasgow  Currently working on the Type45 Destroyers and moving on to air craft carriers when thats done

*HMS Daring, by http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]*inactualfact









*HMS Dauntless, by Gavin Ritchie*









*HMS Diamond, by Ben Cooper*









*HMS Dragon, by ianan*


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

I am going well crusty 

the celtic feeling of glasgow is very impressive


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

glad to hear, Mekky :cheers: 

Glasgow, by somebody more like you








(...its a whisky bond...)

The Clyde, by xxx zos xxx


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

i like those pics


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Cheers MJ 

Glasgow circa 1861, by Thomas Sulman


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It was already a city with a well organised urbanscape by then. And very industrial too from what I've read.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

yeah, thanks Porto  Glasgow is where Adam Smith went to University, where James Watt was inspired to create the separate condenser, where Lord Kelvin made his breakthrough, where the worlds first organised police force was established, where the Trade Union Movement started, where skyscraper technology was first developed, where fast and effective bleach was invented, where the waterproof raincoat (mac) was invented, where the first Prime Minister of Canada was born, where Thomas Lister developed antisepsis, where the first game of international football was played, where ultrasound was developed, where Livingstone was educated and set out for Africa from...

I could go on, but i've never been one to boast


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by FutureGlasgow.co.uk


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow Cathedral from the Necropolis
by AlanM


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

I had no idea that Glasgow was such a nice city, I always considered it as city of heavy industry.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

msz2 said:


> I had no idea that Glasgow was such a nice city, I always considered it as city of heavy industry.


Once upon a time, my friend, once upon a time... 

by baba mdogo









by pat.holland









by johnfholl









by werewegian









by david cation









by alephOne









by antsplan


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the comments - much appreciated 

*Fortyfiver*, I'm glad you got so much out of the pics (all credit to the photographers!) and hope you'll make it back one day, if only for a visit! If there's anything or anywhere in particular you would like to see, please just ask, I'd be happy to oblige 

by Oldsch00l

Glasgow City Chambers









George Square (note the former GPO HQ redevelopment nearing completion)









Toward Blythswood and the West









Toward Caledonian University, Port Dundas and the North









St George's Mansions and the M8 at Charing Cross


















The Mitchell Library, the largest public reference library in Europe (second in size only to the European Central Library in Luxembourg)


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by Oldsch00l

Glasgow University









Botanic Gardens









Kibble Palace









Botanics Gates









Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great and fantastis pics, specially at night. Regards.*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding :applause:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

cheers folks, glad you like 

by Daniel Davison


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by Daniel Davison

The Waverly, the last ocean-going paddle steamer in esistence


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by david c laurie


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by david c laurie


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Crusty, I've said it before, and I'll say it again - what a superb thread. You're a credit to this fine city, so you are.

Marvellous, marvellous stuff.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

cheers Davey 

From the *Clyde Auditorium*, by Ben Cooper




























from *Glasgow Cathedral*, by Ben Cooper


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

From the Finnieston Crane, by Ben Cooper


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

From No 1 George Sqaure, by Ben Cooper


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

i wanna go back.

-


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

All those lovely night shots! :drool:

Such a nice city! kay:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

update on the new Riverside museum
http://www.zaha-hadid.com/









from December 2009, by Ben Cooper


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by eemo1873









by kenny millson









by andy murray









by andy murray









by claire caulfield


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by flatfoot471









by flatfoot471









by nick558









by cumbo









by consay26









by dannydavison









by ben cooper









by dannydavison









by graeme bird


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Glasgow for the banner.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Porto  :cheers:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

...next page please...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

crusty_bint said:


> thanks folks
> 
> Mussoda - Glasgow is in Scotland, not England :cheers:


oh, sorry,,:lol:
I mean,, British-like city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That recent photo is really nice


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Cheers, Pablo!

Mussoda, no need to apologise :cheers:

Christos, glad you like! This is Moore St, a recent housing development on the site of an old Victorian meat market, hence the bull-headed arch


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by wishiwerebaking


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photo-updates from Glasgow


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Christos! Hope you are well :cheers:

by mike.thomson75









by stefthomas


















by pmccinwashingtondc









by wider world









by alan glasgow









by wider world









by alanroney









by werewegian









by ben.allison36









by roblightbody









by torrybattery


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent view, good density. :bow:










Btw, crusty do you know where can I see the developments regarding the 2014 Commonwealth Games? In a great city like this, I'm sure they are going to be memorable games.:cheers:


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Glasgow looks amazing! I didn't realize the city has a lot of Victorian architecture. I'd like to drop by there sometime.

This building looks gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. 



crusty_bint said:


> by roblightbody


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!  :cheers:

Porto - theres a CWG2014 thread in the Glasgow subforum, see *>here<*

Heywindup - Glasgow would love to have you! On the architecture, Daniel Defoe described the city as "the cleanliest, most beautiful, and best built city[sic] in Britain", Sir John Betjeman would later describe it as "the finest Victorian city n the world"

The building you like is an office block built 1899-1901 standing on the corner of St Vincent and Hope Streets and is one of several massive baroque turn of the (20th) century office blocks scattered throughout the city centre. Nothing particularly special, but just south of them is a small, but perfectly formed building - Gardner's Warehouse, built 1855-56 - which was the first building in the world to use prefabricated hung façade construction on a floating raft foundation making it the technological prototype for all future skyscrapers
by Cumbo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those buildings photos are really very nice (those buildings)


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

crusty_bint said:


> Porto - theres a CWG2014 thread in the Glasgow subforum, see *>here<*


Thanks kay:.

Glasgow has indeed an impressive set of elaborated Victorian architecture. I'm sure strolling around some streets must be like going back to the glorious British Empire, apart from the carriages and the top hats.:cheers:

And it's amazing these old buildings are now offices/retail space, the evidence that Glasgow managed to preserve all this beauty.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And i would like to see more from those beautiful buildings of Glasgow


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very modern city. Loved the pictures!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks people! Your comments are always appreciated  :cheers:

This set of pics were taken on a day in May are by CrawfordFulton, hope you like!

*City Centre*
1









2









3










4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by CrawfordFulton
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by CrawfordFulton
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by CrawfordFulton
*Southside*
1









2









3










4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13











*Westend*
1









2









3









4









5









6


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice, amazing photos/views of Glasgow kay: :applause:


----------



## madsidsav (Apr 29, 2008)

heywindup said:


> Glasgow looks amazing! I didn't realize the city has a lot of Victorian architecture. I'd like to drop by there sometime.
> 
> This building looks gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


This is my favourite building in Glasgow. I've made a 3-D model of it in google earth. here's the link if you are interested - http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=37db1a6a74cc80f2b62586e5d6095e11


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

That jazzy building on Sauchiehall St (Beresford) looks much better now they have changed the colour scheme. Enjoyed the other photos too!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow, city centre, by Webbaviation









by robert pool









Glasgow Green, oldest public park in Europe, by Glasgow 2014









by sharpy70









Zaha Hadid's Riverside Museum, nearing completion, by Glasgow Museums


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

The museum looks like a high-heeled shoe.:nuts:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

yo mamma looks like a... :nuts:

its a confluence eddy, at the confluence of the Clyde and the Kelvin, the confluence of technology and science, the confluence of thought and idea, people and place, then and now... and at £100million, its one freakin expensive high heel :tongue2:

http://www.zaha-hadid.com/









from Glasgow Museums


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by shutter-happy orion









by gertie du









monster fred









by ianan









by ianan









by ianan









by ianan


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

crusty_bint said:


> Thanks Dhakaiya!
> 
> Glasgow from the air from http://maps.live.com/
> 
> central


Sim City !


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

10/10

Cheers!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Guaporense

by CDPix









by T_Jak









by scottricho









by mcmorran









by Benjamin Watt









by euan_pics









by stef thomas









by jdw









by Pyroninja


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



beautiful pics....thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Glasgow in snow is really awesome, very nice


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The urban planning in Glasgow is stunning. :bow:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Wonderful pics of the Snowy streets


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

thanks for the comments everyone, much appreciated 

by gyouza









by juliebee









by gyouza









by grant salvona









by gyouza









by wish i were baking









by sikandran









by ianan









by ianan









by class50









by davie









by ianan









by the justified sinner









by ianan









by ianan









by Nigel









by Nigel









by suzy.glass


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Speechless. :drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Again, excellent photos....


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Porto, Linguine; you are too kind 

by suzy.glass









by jaje67









by internet & digital









by abbozzo 








...does nothing stop these buses?​
by internet & digital









by potato junkie









by internet & digital









by SE▲









by potato junkie


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

...cont.

by keith - glasgow









by shug1









by wishiwerebaking









by what's the rush









by internet & digital









by davie









by a dozen unholy owls









by ramsay2









by taburetka









by potato junkie


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



superb pics.....again. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing and great; no doubt that :cheers:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks guys, your comments are always appreciated :cheers: any questions, just ask, happy to provide info 

Last of the snow for a while (hopefully...)

by stressed Technician









by geddi









by stressed Technician









by Bill Knox photography









by Vyshemirsky









by alliganshuas









by alliganshuas









by jcmorgan2010









by jcmorgan2010









by jcmorgan2010


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic! :master:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow Glasgow in snow is really awesome.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments - all credit to the photographers!

by lightingstrategy









by baaker2009









by tony worrall foto









by tony worrall foto









by blunt man jim









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird









by mr andy bird


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by phillip mack









by abbozzo









by hotpix uk tony smith









by mcgins dad









by eleanor doherty 20









by imagestreet









by ramsay2









by headphonaught









by polar red









by davyjones144









by caro_h









by xeeo_49444









by andy_murray









by jonny ferry


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I love this mixture, the buildings blend in pretty well.:cheers:

by ramsay2


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Zaha Hadid's Riverside Museum, opening next month...

by KevinMcc









by flatfoot471









by flatfoot471









by BestBud


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

Modern and old look! a city of contrast and beauty!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

"There are worlds, we can find, a hidden place, that´s in our mind"

"Winter" by Teenage Fanclub

Together with Glasvegas the best band from Glasgow and Scotland! kay:



crusty_bint said:


> by gyouza


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the comments people, always appreciated, and as always, happy to answer any questions you might have :cheers:

In other news...

http://batman-news.com/2011/05/23/the-dark-knight-rises-is-heading-to-glasgow/


> Last week when Warner Bros. issued a press release for The Dark Knight Rises, there were very few surprises. However, one bit of news from the announcement that we hadn’t heard before was that Christopher Nolan would be taking his last Batman film to Scotland. Now, thanks to The Daily Record, we know why:
> 
> Glasgow is to be transformed into Gotham City in the latest Batman film sequel.
> 
> ...


by neon dog









by extra minty









by were wegian









by jani helle









by ben christian









by c0NZ









by abozzo









by abozzo









by kenny muir


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by Andy Murray









by PGCC









by glesgastef









by nick and tracy









by andy brittle









by upsouth









by baaker2009









by baaker2009









by norcoT1









by baaker2009









by stuart mackenzie









by adrian gail









by andy brittle


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by euan pics









by David C Laurie









by euan pics









by euan pics









by euan pics









by euan pics









by euan pics









by euan pics









by euan pics









by David C Laurie









by gbarr









by Cath Scott









by mirkl


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great news above about Glasgow being used as a set for Batman. The film would be more interesting even if the plot was crappy.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Porto :cheers:

by photjennic









by scottish canals









by golebnik









by golebnik









by lucid canvas









by lucid canvas









by piulet









by Aman*duh









by ross allan









by David c laurie


















by Aman*duh









by Aman*duh


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by sea pigeon









by david mason gardner









by ben.allison36









by minted stereo


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by andy murray









by zed69









by werewegian


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by scott moore


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by andy murray









by andy murray









by fifi1968









by stef thomas


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by suzyb2


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by pixels and paper









by pixels and paper


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

now for something a little different.

the following images were taken in the 1970's during a massive 30 year programme of demolition in Glasgow when whole communities and neighbourhoods were wiped off the face of the earth.

images by strepadair

Glasgow city centre to start:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Gorbals, Glasgow, during demolition. nothing in this set of images survived.

images by strepadair


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Gorbals continued...

images by strepadair


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)




----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Townhead area, again practically nothing survives


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

the Paisley Rad corridor to the south of the city. none of this survives either


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

continued...


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

continued...


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

The immediate east end. nothing of these three blocks survive

1893 map, note the London Arcade









from the cross









looking east along Gallowgate at the railway viaduct at Molendinar St (formerly East Nile St), the site in question on the right.









looking east again, this corner is the same one on the left in the image above, denuded of it's grandiose ironwork









looking west from Moir St, site in question on the left.









Same view as illustrated above









Looking west along Gallowgate at Spoutmout and Moir St.









Same view as above, just prior to demolition









Looking east from London Rd now, with Glasgow cross and the railway viaduct behind you. Site in question on the left.









Still looking east, the tenement is the corner of Moir St and London Rd.









Looking west this time on London Rd, the tall dormered tenement is the one on Moir St from the previous image.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

a bit further east


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

Sad to see so many old neighbourhoods vanishing... Were these areas particularly run-down, and the authorities wanted to clean up the areas by demolishing the old architecture? Stockholm had a similar project going in in its city centre in the 1960s, I believe.


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

yes and no, GSAA. yes these areas were run down due to the economic and social changes britain went through after the first world war and the local authorities were devising comprehensive redevelopment plans since that time. it was only after the second world these plans were realised, albeit hap-hazardly.

the Bruce Plan from the 1940's, this proposed the demolition of ALL of Glasgow and replaced with a modernist, aherm, _utopia_









this was devised in tandem with the abercromby plan to build several ring and arterial motorways through the city, the central plan below (also showing comprehensive redevelopment areas, see Gorbals and Laurieston to the south east, paisley road corridor to the south west and townhead to the north east) was only partly achieved, see the following arieal showing demolition ripping a swathe, and the heart, out of the city


















going back to the 'no' of my opening line, these areas were run down but so were most areas of most cities in the UK at the time. Glasgow, being second city of the empire at the time, devised the bruce plan and abercromby reports as solutions to the challenges the city faced. unfortunately for the city, the leaders of the time still had the second city of the empire mentality, despite the empire being well and truly dead.

it was luck and local voices that finally halted the whole-sale clearances in favour of renewal programmes that has left Glasgow with rich heritage it still has.

and despite being born long after this destruction took place and not having any memories or associations of my own with what once was, it cuts deep into my heart to think what we have lost.


----------



## HISTORICAL PAISLEY (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope this may be of interest to anyone interested in the Red Road flats, the flats shall be open to the public on doors open day giving the public the last look inside the flats on September 17th and 18th

An exhibition on the history and development of the flats will be displayed.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

You've done an amazing job crusty_bint documenting Glasgow's story. I'm sorry your fair city experienced some of the nightmare we now call "urban renewal". Sadly I can relate! Every major city in my state, including our capital, suffered the same fate!


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Man this thread makes me feel homesick. Wonderful stuff Crusty.


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread is the absolute nuts, mate! Thanks a lot for posting all this. I'vd been watching every single pic in this thread 2 days ago and it took me a while 

I used to live in Greenock and Glasgow (Mount Florida) for a while, before i moved on to Spain last January.. Might post some of my own pics in here, which are mostly from the centre and the sunny southside.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I want some updates.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread, would love to see the "after pics"....thanks for the old pics btw.:cheers:


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Can't say I'm shedding too many tears over the gorbals being torn down. Just so long as they now tear down the even more hideous stuff they replaced it with and give us something nice for a change.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd love to see some before and afters!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

vote *GLASGOW* in the *UK Best Present Streetscape* thread!

thanks for the comments everyone!

chadoh - it might come as no surprise to know that those responsible for the post-war Comprehensive Redevelopment of Glasgow visited several US cities (Boston in particular) for inspiration. 

bloodyfox - im glad you've enjoyed the thread... stay tuned n stuff 

copperknickers - life in the old gorbals obviously doesn't hold much affection in your heart or memory, and having seen, heard and read of some of the squalor I can't say im that surprised. what i will say, though, is that the wholesale clearance of the district was utterly WRONG, on so many levels.

chadoh & linguine - i'll try getting round to doing some past/present comparisons, takes time though. but for now, here is what we have been building in the gorbals over the past decade, enjoy 


Gorbals, Glasgow

by hmeikle









by mike.thomson75









by agcthoms









by agcthoms









by agcthoms









by agcthoms









by agcthoms









by mike.thomson75









by ben.allison36









by dan_farrar









by mike.thomson75









by ben.allison36









by dan_farrar









by euan pics









by vinegar tom









david c laurie









by nigel's best pics









by stuballscramble









by lanvacette









by nigel's best pics









by dan_farrar









by electric spout


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Porto, for you 


Shawlands, on the southside of Glasgow

by mckenz









by crawfordfulton









by crawfordfulton









by crawfordfulton









by nigels best pics









by crawfordfulton









by crawfordfulton









by mcmorran









by deeleighc









by jase mueller









by deeleighc









by jimmy1361









by smart alex









by jimmy1361









by adriana gy









by jimmy1361









by deeleighc









by deeleighc









by jase mueller









by deeleighc









by deeleighc









by deeleighc









by deeleighc









by pocopina









by madjock









by billybofh









by zos









by zoopla









by intrigue139









by intrigue139









by walton & talitha









by allan phillips









by kenny muir


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

*Hyndland, Westend of Glasgow*

by read julia









by martha glasgow









by paul robertson









by theerstwhilekate









by k*teen









by bob the lomond









by wringham









by pgd









by rhindarabbit









by rob lightbody









by foolfillment









by the loud 1









by wider world









by golebnik









by colint544









by dseang









by dseang









by kevinmcc









by kevinmcc









by s.pawlowsky









by mike.thomson75









by francismckee









by dseang









by joeMBlair









by paddimir









by colint544









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna









by stuartmckenna


----------



## dotcomma (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Gorbals is an area with huge potential to get rid once and for all of its infamous past. :cheers2:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

*Langside, Glasgow*

by deebeeandswivel









by jimmy1361









by vacuumboy9









by honestman28









by mark in glasgow southside









by site:specific









by mcmorran









by kentigern









by jackie*









by alan_glasgow









by route9autos









by 


by [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcmorran]mcmorran









by mcmorran









by bob the courier









by langsidecollegecc









by diamonddave944









by chariotonfire









by mcmorran









by mcmorran









by gertie du









by gertie du









by craig canavann









by stevenmitchell92









by stevenmitchell92









by luke mullen









by bob the courier









by bob the courier









by jimmy1361









by firefighter.kevin









by bettyboop ek









by bettyboop ek









by bob the courier









by jimmy1361









by freddym









by mcmorran









by route9autos









by jimmy1361









by bob the courier









by mcmorran


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the southside pics!! I really miss it. Feels somehow weird that I used to pass by that monument in Battlefield almost every day and only see it on pics now... 

May I ask in what part of Glasgow you stay?


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

crusty_bint said:


> david c laurie


very beautiful bridge !!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Bloody-Fox, glad you enjoyed  i lived in Shawlands for many years, though recently moved to Dennistoun.

Ma-Tech, glad you like the bridge! it is call the Saint Andrew's Suspension Bridge and dates from 1856. It was built to allow citizens of the Gorbals (on the south side) safe access to Glasgow Green (the oldest public park in Europe) when the river Clyde was in spate.



*Maryhill, Glasgow*
(north-west)

by maryhill burgh halls









by ben cooper









by eleanorBCA









by dave trott









by panda boy scotland









by derick carss









by maryhill burgh halls









by bradman334









by andy murray









by maryhill burgh halls









by frank stehl









by colint544









by ben cooper









by hugh spicer









by ben cooper









by josefm









by frank stehl









by f8pictures









by jules3000









by ben cooper










vote *GLASGOW* in the *UK Best Present Streetscape* thread!


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

hahahaha, as I'm Still Game daft, I especially like pic 13 in yer last post :lol:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_9827 by Eemo1873, on Flickr


G-EUXG by Kevinwm, on Flickr


high court by ian.robertson.63, on Flickr


Finnieston Bridge: River Clyde (Scotland, Glasgow) by Berankovi, on Flickr


Winter sun over Glasgow Green by Mhairi Dunlop, on Flickr


West Brewery by Mhairi Dunlop, on Flickr











Untitled by Mhairi Dunlop, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6535962011/ by MNINT, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Glasgow's Merchant City By Night After Rain Shower by Hotpix UK Tony Smith, on Flickr


The River Clyde, Glasgow, with the Crowne Plaza Hotel and Clyde Auditorium by Rob Lightbody, on Flickr


Glasgow from Queen's Park by Hugh Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Superb new pics from Glasgow....:cheers:


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

great thread to walk down memory lane...


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

bumpp


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

bumppp


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

bumpppp


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

at last...


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

bumpppppp!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by vic sharp









by vic sharp









by vic sharp









a new urban quarter developing at the Commonwealth Games site in the east end
by vic sharp


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

by euan_pics









by tito baig









by tito baig









by tito baig









by tito baig









by tito baig









by tito baig


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

what's that new big building right in front of CP mate? haven't been in the area since 2009...


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

^^its the emirates arena and sir chris hoy velodrome

the new hydro arena:
















urbanrealm.com


The New Clyde Hydro Venue by Glasgow_Matt, on Flickr


Glasgow (View of the River Clyde,the Finnieston Crane,the SSE Hydro Arena & the Armadillo,from the Clyde Arc) by Netty 78, on Flickr









www.fosterandpartners.com


The Hydro by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

awrite.. all built for the commonwealth games I assume..


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

no, its a national facility. these new arenas being built were the reason glasgow bid for the games


----------



## Bloody-Fox (Sep 11, 2011)

wow, I can see that a lot of things happened since I left Glasgow... So need to go back to visit soon!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

dariusz.z.glasgow









flaherty2014









generationx









pauls1502









neo7geo









john&mairi









jake faulkner









david c laurie









gerard ferry images


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

from whitevale tower, by tom parnell


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

sunset by daniel davison, on Flickr









west end skyline by douglas anthony, on Flickr


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

central station by stevie brown, on Flickr









waiting for emma by william lothian, on Flickr









bonfire night by jakeaaroncohen, on Flickr









the long arcade by stewart, on Flickr









shettleston by RIAS, on Flickr









corinthian by leftmidfielder, on Flickr









john knox st by viktorija burlakina, on Flickr









womens cycling road race by kevinoakhill, on Flickr









nae brolly required by renee mackenzie, on Flickr


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

looking to the north-west from Langside on the southside of Glasgow. the hills in the background are the Campsie Fells terminating with the great head of Dumgoyne near Loch Lomond








by strachall on flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgow by Jonny Watt, on Flickr

Glasgow by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

Glasgow by Euan Quigley, on Flickr

Glasgow by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

Glasgow by Damien, on Flickr

Glasgow by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

Glasgow by Sourav Bhaduri, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgow by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr

Glasgow cathedral by 'Nino" Eugene La Pia, on Flickr

Glasgow by easylocum, on Flickr

Glasgow by karinavera, on Flickr

Glasgow by Hugh Spicer / UIsdean Spicer, on Flickr

GlasGow by oscosocon, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgow??? by shotlandka, on Flickr


Glasgow by Miguel Ángel Vilela, on Flickr


Glasgow by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


Glasgow Cathedral by amateur photography by michel, on Flickr


Clean Glasgow by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


Glasgow by Pauline C. Laurent, on Flickr


Glasgow Skyline by Duncan Harvey, on Flickr



Glasgow by Erwann Fourmond, on Flickr


Just Glasgow by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgow Cathedral by Buhler's World, on Flickr


SECC, Glasgow by stefanko31, on Flickr


Glasgow University by Stewart Priest, on Flickr


Glasgow by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


Glasgow (08) - Scotland by Maurizio Parola, on Flickr


Glasgow University by _skynet, on Flickr


Glasgow University by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgow (Explored) by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


Glasgow (17) - Scotland by Maurizio Parola, on Flickr


Glasgow (14) - Scotland by Maurizio Parola, on Flickr


Glasgow (13) - Scotland by Maurizio Parola, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgows Riverside Museum by Hugh Spicer / UIsdean Spicer, on Flickr


Glasgow Trails by Iain Brooks, on Flickr


Glasgow (21) - Scotland by Maurizio Parola, on Flickr


Apple Store Glasgow by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


BBC Studios Glasgow by Photeelover, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Reflections of Glasgow (6) by Karl Williams, on Flickr


Glasgow Botanic Gardens by K B, on Flickr


A Glasgow Sunset by joeri-c, on Flickr


Glasgow by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


Glasgow Business (Explored) by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


Reflections of Glasgow (1) by Karl Williams, on Flickr


red road flats glasgow by jason brown, on Flickr


Glasgow TV building on Clydeside by Stewart, on Flickr


The Beresford Building Glasgow by Joseph McIvor, B.E.M., on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Glasgow Cathedral by amateur photography by michel, on Flickr


University of Glasgow by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


Glasgow IMAX Cinema And Tower by Ryan Dean Morrison, on Flickr


GLASGOW (Dennistoun) by Joseph McIvor, B.E.M., on Flickr


Traffic Light in Glasgow by Stewart, on Flickr


glasgow by nbassiri, on Flickr


buchanan street, glasgow by jason brown, on Flickr


Glasgow by Craig Niederberger, on Flickr


Glasgow by Andrew Stopford, on Flickr


Ibrox Stadium - Glasgow by Mark Andrew Turner, on Flickr


Bridge To Riverside Museum Glasgow by Steven McDougall, on Flickr


John Street (Glasgow, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


Glasgow, Scotland - Street photography black and white by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


Glasgow Financial District by Daniel Davison, on Flickr


Glasgow by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------

